# Heater Control, 1966 Pontiac GTO manual diagram



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Guys
I am a bit confused how I connect the heater cables to the heater box 
does anyone have a 1966-67 GTO manual diagram photo for me about the Heater Control Cables connect to the heater box 
Thank you 
Carsten


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Pages from the '66 & '67 SM


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you GTO Junior !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

